# Misspellings in titles of threads



## vangemeren (12 Oct 2005)

This is not a troll or rant.

I'm just wondering why misspellings in thread titles aren't changed. Is there some technical reason?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Oct 2005)

Nope. We don't normally edit them any more than we would a regular post for spelling. But we will occasionally make fun of them


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Oct 2005)

You can always bring it to our attention by the report to moderator function(with the caption title misspelled) or people can start using spell check more often


----------



## ZipperHead (12 Oct 2005)

To be honest, I hadn't put a whole lot of thought into this subject, but because of this post I started thinking...... 

There are MANY people here who invariably rant back at people "DO A SEARCH!!!!". Well, that's fine and dandy, but if the post titles are spelled incorrectly (i.e Snyper-ninga-airbourne coarse applacashuns being axeepted?????) the poor barstard isn't going to find his info, and will invoke the wrath of those who have read every. Single. Post. On this forum (you know who you are.....). 

I am particularly anal about spelling, and it does annoy me to see some things misspelled (a quick link for your perusal: http://www.yourdictionary.com/library/misspelled.html, but, after all, like a smart man (probably me) said "Nobody said you had to be smart to be in the Army.....".

Maybe an automatic spell check should be done, and for every error, the perpetrator has to drop and do 25 before the post is accepted.....

Al


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Oct 2005)

Or bored moderators could just start editing posts for spelling. Might as well corrrect grammar, punctuation, and capitalization while we're in there. That shouldn't ruffle any feathers.


----------



## Burrows (13 Oct 2005)

I know as a mod I always take the time to correct spelling on titles especially.

Alan Luomala,

The search applies to thread content as well, hopefully someone would spell it right.


----------



## armyjewelz (16 Oct 2005)

I do my best with my spelling but there are occassioonaalll  Lapses and hitting the wrong key, then there are things that are typed a certain way for emotion purposes.  I think it is great if you do your best but I find it odd that there is soo much emphasis on it.  I guess it is to be expected from men who are expected to be perfect.  Such is the career!


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Oct 2005)

armyjewelz said:
			
		

> I do my best with my spelling but there are occassioonaalll  Lapses and hitting the wrong key, then there are things that are typed a certain way for emotion purposes.  I think it is great if you do your best but I find it odd that there is soo much emphasis on it.  I guess it is to be expected from men who are expected to be perfect.  Such is the career!



It's not a matter of there being "soo much emphasis." Occasional errors and inadvertent typos are easily and usually overlooked. But when someone is posting with no obvious concern for spelling, punctuation, capitalization, or grammar; then it our responsibility as professionals (in a career path they are considering) to point out that their use of language is adverse to the expectations of a career soldier. It's an attitude on their part that goes along with that perception of a soldier being the antithesis of a scholarly professional, an incorrect attitude as I am sure many here will agree.. Every time I see such poor use of language I cringe, because I think of how dismal their written work as a soldier, NCO or officer will be, and how it will affect not only their careers, but also that of their subordinates, if they do not dedicate themselves to learning how to express themselves well. Effective expression in either official language, or both for those wishing to attain senior ranks as an Officer or NCO, is essential to a military career, ranging in application from something as a simple as a request for a course by a soldier, to operational staff work by an officer. It is something that each 'offending' new member of the forums can work on, on their own, and ensure that it is not a factor in their later, desired career (whether or not that ends up being in the CF).


----------



## armyjewelz (16 Oct 2005)

See, that explanation I can handle.   In certain circumstances I have had issues with the same.   I find it irritating to read posts when the person consistently posts in a no english concerning manner but I have seen people be harassed for a word or two.   *Shrug*


----------



## Burrows (16 Oct 2005)

Ebglish eh?


----------



## armyjewelz (16 Oct 2005)

I spelt 2 words in that post wrong!!! ha ha.. Fixed it now!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Oct 2005)

Like Michael says, the odd spelling mistake is forgivable and normally overlooked. The person who uses 20 misspelled words in a 30 word post, or uses MSN speak, or won't capitalize or use proper grammar, is the guy that gets jumped on.

Most of the forum is military. We try to pride ourselves on being professional. Military professionalism dictates the use of proper English when we write. As a military forum, we expect (maybe to much) the same of everyone that visits and posts. I don't think that it's to much to ask, that when you visit our house, you follow our rules?


----------



## Roger (18 Oct 2005)

Not everyone who posts on army.ca is English. I find it hard to believe that some people get so angry at people who make spelling mistakes. If punctuation and spelling or so important, then join a encyclopaedia or English grammar forum, this is a Army forum and yes it is important that people try to communicate and write properly when posting, but we are all here for the content. I do not think it is a big deal.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Oct 2005)

Chop said:
			
		

> Not everyone who posts on army.ca is English.


You are in fact correct.  Most of us realize that fact. 





			
				Chop said:
			
		

> I find it hard to believe that some people get so angry at people who make spelling mistakes. If punctuation and spelling or so important, then join a encyclopaedia or English grammar forum, this is a Army forum and yes it is important that people try to communicate and write properly when posting,


 Those are the professional standards that we like to see.





			
				Chop said:
			
		

> but we are all here for the content.


Good communication skills help define 'the content' professionally.  





			
				Chop said:
			
		

> I do not think it is a big deal.


Sorry you feel that way.  Many of us don't feel the same.  We think of it as being a sign of professionalism and a factor in making the site reflect those standards.

Perhaps you have noticed, as Professional Soldiers, and former Professional Soldiers,  we do stress Professionalism a little more than some others.


----------



## ZipperHead (18 Oct 2005)

I think the Royals have a phrase that is applicable here: "Never pass the salt, err, a fault". Attention to detail is something that most military folks pride themselves on: a misspelled word is not really much different than a dangling boot lace or pocket that is undone. 

Nobody is saying that one must have an English degree to post here (in fact, I think most of us hate those that use the big $5 words, when a 25 cent word will suffice...), but, as George said, it makes the forum as a whole seem more professional, unlike some of the gaming forums that I have stumbled into that are hell-bent on corrupting the English language with MSN-speak and undecipherable slang. And do not get me started on rap or hip-hop (I have to apologize as I can not type apostrophes or slashes at the moment.... it brings up the "find" function in Firefox..... must find the fix to this......).

Al


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Oct 2005)

This has been explained enough. Thanks everyone. We will not be changing our present take on things anytime soon.


----------

